# Everyone needs one of these!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is too funny!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cheetos-Guitar-...oryZ1526QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Your suppose to be looking for slotcars and related items not ........................ SNACKS.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

someone is smoking some nice stuff. 
I would bet the guy cruising ebay for munchies is too

don't bogart that, man. 

wow, do I feel old now. 
I better go play with slot cars and feel like a kid again....BROOOMMM!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Was that on the mature adult ebay site? :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

this is yer brain....

on drugs!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I search for unusual snack food on ebay all the time, but I missed this one! Still time to bid!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dunno, my v pointed the other way.. if he turns the neck around maybe.. psst Bill pass...



Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What kind of moron would pay a buck for that? Once you take one of these out of the original package it's value is diminished by 20%, mostly due to the cheeto-finger-cheese-transfer (CFCX) effect. Unless the seller lets you lick his (no way dude) or her (hmmm,,, maybe) finger this is definitely another E-Bay deal headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I wonder if it is still fresh?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mmmm, nasty? WTF!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*WTF is right...........*



AfxToo said:


> What kind of moron would pay a buck for that?


What kind of moron would list a slot car for $1250.00 when the statement "of some type" indicates he doesn't even know what it is? (see seller's other items) So how was that price arrived at? :freak:

PS the Cheeto does NOT look like a Flying V.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Think that's crazy??? Just for fun, I did a search on e-bay for 'cheetos'. Among the listings are 4 more odd-shaped cheetos auctions:

Virgin Mary
Micheal Jackson moonwalking 
Question Mark
Chester Cheetah


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

retard.........check his other auction........I had to send him a question............

"This car is not aurora or tyco, and definately not worth anywhere near the asking price. You do know ebay charges listing fees, lmao."


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Not to mention, that car isn't HO. Looks 1/32 or 1/43. Kind of like a Strombecker knockoff.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

70ss said:


> Your suppose to be looking for slotcars and related items not ........................ SNACKS.



psssst..........stoners like snacky-poos


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I sent that exact word for word statement from above and his response was, "I didn't know, and keep your harsh attitude to yourself".........................,maybe it was the lmao, remark.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Joez see what you started...LMAO..VIDIO NEEDED!!!*

Check this one out for a good laugh....:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz40z6O9qcY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X2qT7Ki29Y&NR=1

Bob...orangy white now...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How would you ship it? Does it come with a hardshell case? Is it a Gibson, or Epiphone flying V? If it's a B.C.Rich, I don't want it.


----------

